# Chinese "Strandberg" with "endurneck"?



## mag8 (Jun 28, 2018)

Saw this on aliexpress and after trying the NK Headless i'm interested in hearing feedback if anyone already ordered one. I love strandberg guitars but I am poor so I won't be able in a million years to afford them. These seem to have an interesting bridge too.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Jun 28, 2018)

@lewis


----------



## lewis (Jun 28, 2018)

Woah that looks way closer a counterfeit than mine haha.

My one is the grote version. The body shape is slightly different, the bridge is extremely different and the bolt on neck is very different too. This model has attempted to recreate the strandberg neck shape and headpiece. Mine is just a standard neck.

Mine is pretty cool. Im half way through my project on it as ive replaced everything. Got a hipshot bridge to work, hipshot headpiece, all new chrome hardware, luminlays etc.

Mine isnt a multiscale either. In general mines super snappy and sounds surprisingly awesome. No idea about this one or its build quality but the grotes are brilliant projects.


----------



## lewis (Jun 28, 2018)

Op link the aliexpress shop too for us


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Jun 28, 2018)

Not even _Ola’s BurgerStrand ®_ includes _*tonewood* _pickups. I’m also curious as to whether those are fine-tuners or locks.


----------



## Lemons (Jun 28, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Not even _Ola’s BurgerStrand ®_ includes _*tonewood* _pickups. I’m also curious as to whether those are fine-tuners or locks.



Those look like Tengda tuners, in which case they're locks.


----------



## Avedas (Jun 28, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Not even _Ola’s BurgerStrand ®_ includes _*tonewood* _pickups. I’m also curious as to whether those are fine-tuners or locks.


What about those saddle screws? Can I get them in mahogany? I don't want my guitar to sound too bright.


----------



## mag8 (Jun 28, 2018)

The look like these, which are not too cheap. I have a good feeling about this

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=192501364716


----------



## Soya (Jun 28, 2018)

Lemons said:


> Those look like Tengda tuners, in which case they're locks.


This is correct. I used those tuners on my headless build, just used standard 3mm cap head hardware instead of the big thumb screws.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks like you'll get what you pay for.

EDIT: To add to the point- see that last photo in the OP, with whatever the eff is going on- that's the specimen that was the prettiest to photograph.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 28, 2018)

Wow they're going really far really quick. I picked up a Chinaberg in January off AliExpress and they were all that proprietary China block style with the magnetic hex key and 'string-thru-headstock plate'. Then I think by Feb/March when I was looking again they had the newer style China block that had the (I don't know what they're called) longer finger style fine tuners.

Come summer time they're onto this with the option for a floating trem AND you get some sorta Endur-esque neck. Prices are on the up and up too though.

If it's the same guy I think it is, he makes some half decent stuff. My Chinaberg which may or may not be from the same guy is bone stock aside from some time put into the fretwork and it gets more leisure playtime than my Sweden. But you can never really tell with all the shops opening and closing on AliExpress all the time. $395 USD is kinda pushing it, and $510 for a trem model is taking it too far out of the China fk-around market for me.


----------



## crackout (Jun 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> Op link the aliexpress shop too for us


Use the shop number watermarked in the photos and you'll find it.


----------



## lewis (Jun 28, 2018)

These necks look very very similar to the neck on my GOC headless kit that im yet to start. Exactly same shape.


----------



## mag8 (Jun 28, 2018)

i asked the seller if the guitar could be ordered with a natural top instead of the blue one, here's his answer. Classic China!

_*chun hong zhang*: Yes, no problem. Do you pay for it_

Note the lack of question marks or info about the price


----------



## mag8 (Jun 28, 2018)

And btw, if you really want to make a statement about the size of your John, they also have a guitar for you.

Guaranteed to attract the ladies' attention


----------



## BlackSG91 (Jun 28, 2018)

Pretty cool looking guitar!


;>)/


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> These necks look very very similar to the neck on my GOC headless kit that im yet to start. Exactly same shape.


probably because GOC=neko guitars, which are chinese made


----------



## lewis (Jun 28, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> probably because GOC=neko guitars, which are chinese made


Which is hilarious because im sure GOC say they are based in the USA?
I may be wrong there but i thought i saw that.
So do GOC order stuff from china, assemble it themselves in the usa, claim its all theirs and built there (usa) and then sell it for profit?

Similar to that jared dines scam etc


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 28, 2018)

lewis said:


> Which is hilarious because im sure GOC say they are based in the USA?
> I may be wrong there but i thought i saw that.
> So do GOC order stuff from china, assemble it themselves in the usa, claim its all theirs and built there (usa) and then sell it for profit?
> 
> Similar to that jared dines scam etc


yep. that's what they do


----------



## lewis (Jun 28, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yep. that's what they do


I got mine 2nd hand off some dude in Ireland so i had no idea

Haha thats pretty bad.


----------



## mag8 (Jun 29, 2018)

Didn't know GOC is the same guy behind Neko guitars. 
I remember following Neko a couple of years back, he was always very honest about sourcing stuff from Asia ( I think indonesia?) and having the last steps of the build done in his "shop" in his backyard. 
Did he try to con anyone saying he was doing everything in the US for that price?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 29, 2018)

mag8 said:


> Didn't know GOC is the same guy behind Neko guitars.
> I remember following Neko a couple of years back, he was always very honest about sourcing stuff from Asia ( I think indonesia?) and having the last steps of the build done in his "shop" in his backyard.
> Did he try to con anyone saying he was doing everything in the US for that price?


no but that's what he's currently doing with GOC. Trying to get 600$ for a chinese made guitar body (even if it's pre-painted) is crazy.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jun 29, 2018)

No surprise that once a manufacturer sends some of their production to China the knockoffs get much closer to the originals, they're probably being made by the same people. I recently got a Chibson Les Paul that I'm convinced is just an Epiphone with a Gibson style headstock. The pickups and hardware are Epiphone branded. It's a surprisingly good guitar for $200. Looks good and plays great after a setup.


----------



## Don Tonberry (Jun 29, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> no but that's what he's currently doing with GOC. Trying to get 600$ for a chinese made guitar body (even if it's pre-painted) is crazy.


I don't think GOC claims their stuff is made in USA. I'm fairly sure they say everything is made in China. Even their Instagram photos are geotagged in China. That being said, their prices are pretty ridiculous and you could get a WMI made guitar for that price


----------

